# Breeding Sterbais - 3 way rearing expt.



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been trying for a while now to get a breeding group of sterbais. I finally have 5m:3f adult sterbais that have been spawning since New Year's Eve. The cories tend to lay and fertilize anywhere from a dozen to several dozen eggs at a time, usually after I perform a water change. I decided to try different rearing methods to see which one works the best:

1. Net cage attached to plecos breeding tank
2. In the sterbais' heavily planted Spec V with almond leaves for cover & to produce infusoria
3. In a 2.5g grow-out tank - standard method but was hoping not to have to set up another tank

Results:
1. Eggs hatched out well. Fry were swimming around and feeding for several weeks but have now all disappeared. Assuming the fish in the tank sucked them through the netting. - Pull out net cage - FAILED

2. Several eggs seem to have hatched, but unfortunately with all the plants (including mass of java moss) have not seen any fry swimming around. - UNCERTAIN

3. Most of the eggs I razored off the breeding tank's side and added to the 2.5g have hatched. Several fry visible swimming and feeding. Eating infusoria from added almond leaves. Added some sui choi (Chinese vege) to grow more infusoria. Feeding other powdered foods. Babies are big enough to see sterbai colour patterns and barbels. - SUCCESS

So, based on my results, I will be continuing to have small growout tanks to rear the baby cories. I was hoping for some success using the net cage or leaving in the breeding tank, but so far these shortcuts are not working out. I'm still hoping some babies will survive in the breeding tank by hiding in the plants. Have confirmed the use of grow out tanks is the best way, even if it means setting up another tank and getting one's other half upset at you.

Anthony


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very interesting. If you get to the point where you want to sell some, please msg me.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Anthony,

Hit them up with some high protein foods. Live food even better if you have the time and resources. I'll be trying a larger water change on my group tonight and hopefully it triggers them again. Haven't seen any little buggers swimming about in my setup yet. How many do you have now in the 2.5 ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Anthony,
> 
> Hit them up with some high protein foods. Live food even better if you have the time and resources. I'll be trying a larger water change on my group tonight and hopefully it triggers them again. Haven't seen any little buggers swimming about in my setup yet. How many do you have now in the 2.5 ?


Maybe ten to 12? I'm using powdered FD krill, frozen rotifers, cyclopeeze & bbs.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> Very interesting. If you get to the point where you want to sell some, please msg me.


Will do....


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats on the good results, Anthony.
I tried breeding a couple of different strains of Cories several times, but with no success.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Anthony. It is trial and error, just got to find out what works for your breeding group. I'm raising my eggs separately in a rearing tank - that's where I'm getting the best hatch and survival rates. I'm also having success using micro worm cultures as well as the occasion dip of live daphnia for the older fry. My prior batches used to die off - likely starved to death until I started bombarding them with micro worms.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Congrats Anthony. It is trial and error, just got to find out what works for your breeding group. I'm raising my eggs separately in a rearing tank - that's where I'm getting the best hatch and survival rates. I'm also having success using micro worm cultures as well as the occasion dip of live daphnia for the older fry. My prior batches used to die off - likely starved to death until I started bombarding them with micro worms.


Do you have any microworms to spare?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Do you have any microworms to spare?


aarrghh...just washed out 3 container fulls this afternoon, it was getting a little ripe. I make a new container every weekend so I have about 3/4 cultures running. If you like, I can give you a scoop, the micro worms should be ready to harvest in about 4/5 days after getting it started?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> aarrghh...just washed out 3 container fulls this afternoon, it was getting a little ripe. I make a new container every weekend so I have about 3/4 cultures running. If you like, I can give you a scoop, the micro worms should be ready to harvest in about 4/5 days after getting it started?


Sounds great. I'll pm you my number and we'll go from there.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I like using them, they illicit an immediate feeding response from fry and they stay alive in the water column for a long time. Unless you're all thumbs, when you harvest them, they stay pretty clean. Don't know if it helps but I usually gut load them with a little spirulina powder and a sprinkle of koi clay on the growing medium.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Update: 3 weeks later, the babies in the 2.5g growout tank are doing extremely well. Have about 10-12 doing well and actively swimming/feeding/growing. I'm mainly feeding powdered krill with supplements of other feeds.


----------

